# EXACTLY WHAT TREATS CAN YOU FEED YOUR MINI



## bobby dazzler (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi. Was just hoeing into the most yummy grapes and thought, Bobby Dazzler would probably lurve some of these. But wasnt sure exactly what I can and can't give him treat wise. I know apples/carrots are ok but what about grapes, watermelon, bananas, etc - hey, we are in the middle of summer here!!! It is so stinking hot - about 36 degrees cel which in our terms, "RUDDY HOT". What is a def. no - no food wise?

I also read on an earlier post, that you could give your horse cheerios - I have located some of these but wanted to double check that these are ok as occasional treats.

Thanks for your help - once again.

Kerrie


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Dec 21, 2005)

I GIVE MY HORSES ALL SORTS OF TREATS LOL, I GIVE THEM GRAPES BEFORE, CARROTS,APPLES,BANANAS WATERMELON IS GOOD FOR SUMMER I GAVE IT TO MY HORSES ALL THE TIME WHEN IT IS REAL HOT.MY HORSES LIKE BREAD TOO, JUST NOT TOO MUCH LOL!


----------



## MagicTheMini (Dec 21, 2005)

While some may not agree I let my horses try anything I am eating except meat. Magic, my mini, is very picky so there are very few things he will eat, but my other two horses are up for just about anything. My arab LOVES grapes. In addition to Cheerios my horses also like Rasin Bran and I bet they'd like Apple Jacks. L


----------



## tuffsmom (Dec 21, 2005)

I recently bought a cereal called Fiber One.....and it's DISGUSTING! So I've been grating apples & carrots on the cheese grater, and mixing in the awful Fiber cereal, and throwing in some oats soaked in unsweetened apple juice & tossing it all together. Big Man LOVES it.


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Be careful with the grapes. I have always given my dogs grapes and they love them. Reciently a vet told me that grapes/raisins can be toxic to animals. The key word there is "can", its up to you.

Robin


----------



## tigeresss (Dec 21, 2005)

I have also been told by three different vets not to give my dogs or horses grapes as they are toxic and can be very harmful to the animals.

My equine vet did say that bananas are ok for horses and Spice is absolutely in love with them. He sneaks bites of them! lol.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, a single grape can kill some dogs, they are highly toxic. Onions are another NO-NO but I cannot find out if that is so cooked as I make a lot of stew and soup and the dogs, obviously, get the left overs.

Bananas are OK the skin is not supposed to be (I had been feeding skins for years before I found that out!!)

I have a bucket in my kitchen and everything goes in it bar meat and potatoes (they go to the dogs)

Potato skins go in , though.

It all gets mixed in the feed. My horses do not get titbit's, but they do get treats. In their feed.


----------



## showmofffarm (Dec 21, 2005)

I feed my horses a different treat each week:

carrots

hard candies

Tic Tacs

potato chips or pretzels (not in excess due to all the preservatives)

donut holes (again, not in excess)

store bought horse treats

I don't mix them with their feed - I drop them in their bucket after feeding time as they're less likely to devour them fast.


----------



## justjinx (Dec 21, 2005)

licorice! ours love the "snaps".

jennifer


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 21, 2005)

After having an Insulin Resistant horse, I've stopped giving sugar to all my horses. For treats I give them celery - and they love it!!!

Liz R.


----------



## lvponies (Dec 21, 2005)

Mine love: apples, pears, peaches, iced oatmeal cookies, cinnamon graham crackers, horse cookie. Tried watermelon last summer, some liked it, some didn't.


----------



## shane (Dec 21, 2005)

what about cabbage i thought it was toxic, and potatoe skins also, im probably wrong, Turnip mine love turnip hung up on a string, they play for days with it


----------



## journey (Dec 21, 2005)

Mine love Apples, Carrots, Pears and Celery. I have not fed anything else.

I do not like the treats they sell at the feed store, we bought some apple treats from the feed store and I took them out of the bag and put them in a zip lock bag and 2 days later there was small brown bugs crawling everywhere in there. I don't want my horses eating that...YUCK





I only feed fresh fruit and fresh veggies.


----------



## Fred (Dec 21, 2005)

Guess I have a really weird horse. He stole my piece of cheesecake!!! He did look

pretty funny [his mouth was all foamy] but he loved it. He loves Cheezits and will

steal cheddar cheese from you if he can. I do not encourage him eating these

things but he is quite the thief. Linda B


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 21, 2005)

Depends on my horse.. I have some who are eat now and worry about what it is later types if I am eating it they figure they can.

I have one who has eaten hamburgers (stole right out of someones hand at a show) Pizza, candy of all kinds ,doughnuts, cake, licorice, tic tacs lifesavers peppermint candies , candy canes, grapes, carrots, apples, watermelon,cereal you name it


----------



## Marion (Dec 21, 2005)

Most of my dogs eat what I do. So far we have one that is 16, 10, 10, 7, and 3. So far they have not died from chocolate. I can say they don't like lettece.


----------



## bobby dazzler (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi guys

THANKYOU - THANKYOU - AND THANKYOU.

Your replies have been fantastic - and here I was, thinking Bobby would have to make do with just carrots/apples. Will take it slowly and will try and keep it to fresh fruit/vegies if possible - but not spuds - i.e, potatoes, meat or grapes!!!

Thanks once again.


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 21, 2005)

In the summer I use a melon baller and freeze water melon and canalope... (use seedless watermelon), and they just love the frozen treats. I also freeze carrot slices in the summer and feed them in the fall and spring, frozen.. they like those too. Our QH mare eats any breakfast ceral known to man. She puts her head in the kitchen windows and helps herself in the summer... (kids use one of those waffle cone bowls with her treats in it.) They also eat granola ceral and quick cooked oatmeal, uncooked, of course. They like peppermints and small pieces of candy cane too. I asked my hubby about treats for horses and he warned me, that if you give them too much sugar it changes the fermentaion process in the tummy and could be a very bad thing.... So i try and stick with fruit... but they are sneaky around the kids... and grab everything in sight. Lol...

The newest treat we've found they like... Potato chips! Oh, and of course, they love Gatorade... soda... and bananas! So far... no problems with the tummies. I just love it, when they like something, they nod their heads up and down and up and down... like they are nodding yes... Lol..

God Bless... send us some of your weather...

Lynn W


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 22, 2005)

One of my stallions LOVE Gatorade, but only after he has been worked.

Be careful with any fruit that has a single seed/pit peach, apricot, etc. The pits are VERY toxic.

Robin


----------



## Firefall (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a mare that loves pizza, including the meat. I think its the crust that she likes. No worries, she only had a bite or 2.


----------



## jazzimine (Sep 2, 2020)

bobby dazzler said:


> Hi. Was just hoeing into the most yummy grapes and thought, Bobby Dazzler would probably lurve some of these. But wasnt sure exactly what I can and can't give him treat wise. I know apples/carrots are ok but what about grapes, watermelon, bananas, etc - hey, we are in the middle of summer here!!! It is so stinking hot - about 36 degrees cel which in our terms, "RUDDY HOT". What is a def. no - no food wise?
> 
> I also read on an earlier post, that you could give your horse cheerios - I have located some of these but wanted to double check that these are ok as occasional treats.
> 
> ...



so can you or can you not give your mini horse pears?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2020)

jazzimine said:


> so can you or can you not give your mini horse pears?


 My horses love pears. It would be comparable to an apple. My horses eat lots of things I would never have thought about. They love oranges, too.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Sep 4, 2020)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Yes, a single grape can kill some dogs, they are highly toxic. Onions are another NO-NO but I cannot find out if that is so cooked as I make a lot of stew and soup and the dogs, obviously, get the left overs.
> 
> Bananas are OK the skin is not supposed to be (I had been feeding skins for years before I found that out!!)
> 
> ...


Not sure if I remember the full list on doggie no-no's but grapes, raisins, onions, and I think potatoes are also on the list. My horse, goat and llamas adore watermelon!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Sep 5, 2020)

Cheerios for an occasional treat or training bribe for horses are fine. There's the typical apples, carrots, even whole wheat bread! I've never offered it, but watermelon can be very popular to some horses from posts I've seen.

Pitter Patter, I think you covered a lot of "no-no's" for dogs....and don't forget chocolate! 

I keep a bucket in the kitchen for vegie and fruit scraps for the CHICKENS. Meat scraps go to the dogs. Cats are totally abused and left out. LOL. 
Oh, and the rabbit gets vegies too.


----------



## Ilovehorses123 (Oct 2, 2020)

Never give your horse grapes. It is very risky.


----------

